# Where can I buy Titebond glue?



## ccuwan

Everything I read tells me I should use titebond original glue to repair an accoustic guitar. Where can I buy it? Just came from Canadian Tire and Home Depot and they don't carry it.


----------



## martyb1

I get mine at Windsor Plywood
I see their site lists both of them,funny they don't carry it
It also lists Sears and TrueValue :smile:


----------



## shoretyus

Try Peacock's Lumber.


----------



## Ripper

I got mine at home hardware.


----------



## ccuwan

I tried my local Home Hardware last night.....no success

I am heading over to Peacock lumber now


----------



## zdogma

Lee Valley has it, too.

http://www.leevalley.com/wood/page.aspx?c=2&p=51099&cat=1,110,42965&ap=1


----------



## bscott

Busy Bee carries it as well.

Brian


----------



## Edutainment

Got mine at Lowe's. Didn't have regular Titebond though. I got Titebond III. Maybe another location might.


----------



## ccuwan

So everyone is on the same page the next time they go looking, the only place I have not checked (in Eastern Canada anyway) from the various options provided is Busy Bee. Fact is, both Lee Valley and Peacock lumber carry Titebond III only.


----------



## WarrenG

ccuwan said:


> Everything I read tells me I should use titebond original glue to repair an accoustic guitar. Where can I buy it? Just came from Canadian Tire and Home Depot and they don't carry it.


Funny. I just use regular white glue...


----------



## bscott

Titebond II and III have issues with heat and water solubility. Titebond - the original is not water soluble and with a heat gun can be pried apart - CAREFULLY - but seems to the glue of choice of a lot of people who build their own instruments - hobby and professionally.
Busy Bee was the only place I could find it in Ottawa. CDN tire, Home Depot, Rona, Home Hardware, Lee Valley, Princess Auto and a variety of Mom and Pop country stores do not carry the original Titebond.
White glue or just regular carpenters glue will also work. From what I understand from guitar building sites, white glue has less heat tolerance than Titebond - but that is just anecdotal. I can't quote any scientific source about that.

Brian


----------

